# Boulevard vs. Radian vs. True Fit



## juliav (Nov 21, 2007)

Assuming they all fit well in my car, and taking into consideration that Ophelia (almost 6 months) does not like her infant seat because (a)she can't see out (b)too much recline (c)not much freedom of movement. Which convertible seat would you choose?

Tell me why!!

Thanks Everyone


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

I say true fit for a couple reasons (and I have had all three of these seats).

easy to install, high top straps, deep seat and cheap


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I have had all three as well and I much prefer the True Fit.


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

I have the Sunshine Kids Radian 65 and I'm giving it to my exdp for his car, and getting the True Fit for mine.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

The Radian is my favourite seat.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I would do a true fit. I love the radian, but it's hard to get at more of an upright recline in many vehicles. If you can try it out and see first, then you can decide what you think.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

We've had several Britax seats and three radians. We only had the Radians because they would fit in the car. We've liked all of the Britax seats better for being more comfortable, easier to install, easier to buckle and adjust. DH cursed the Radians the whole time we had them. Radian is the narrowest seat on the market though, and three Radians were cheaper than a new car when DS was born.

i admit though, that I don't have any experience with the True Fit. But, I can't imagine that anybody would choose a Radian over a Britax unless they needed a narrow seat, or a folding seat, or a seat that sat low for some reason.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Really? I hate Britax seats.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa* 
Really? I hate Britax seats.

Why? I've never known anyone to hate a Britax seat, although we're originally from Canada where there weren't nearly as many choices with carseats as in the US.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Honestly, I loved my Britax Marathon. Then I gave that to a friend and got myself a Boulevard thinking "same thing as the Marathon only with extra safety" WRONG, I hate my Blvd, I really wish I would have gotten another Marathon or a True Fit. Honestly, if we hadn't asked for (& received) the Boulevard as a gift, I would be selling it and getting a new True Fit. I find the harness difficult to deal with and I think the crotch strap is way too short. I have been using for 5 months now and I don't like it anymore then the first day we got it. I was really disappointed because it seemed like everyone on here and their mother loved the Boulevard but I really hate it.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I find them difficult to install and difficult to adjust the straps.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL Chet, looks like we cross posted. As I said before, I loved my Britax Marathon but I hate the Boulevard. I just find the ratcheting harness to be a real PITA. I've "gotten used to it" but I still dislike it. I find myself avoiding going out sometimes because I just don't feel like dealing with the damn car seat (and I am one of those car seat nerds that loves car seats).


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennaW* 
LOL Chet, looks like we cross posted. As I said before, I loved my Britax Marathon but I hate the Boulevard. I just find the ratcheting harness to be a real PITA. I've "gotten used to it" but I still dislike it. I find myself avoiding going out sometimes because I just don't feel like dealing with the damn car seat (and I am one of those car seat nerds that loves car seats).

Ah! We've had Marathons and Roundabouts, the Boulevard wasn't available in Canada at the time (don't know if it is now). Ages ago, somebody told me that the basically Boulevard was basically the same as the Marathon though. And the other Britax seats were so great, and the Radians were such a pain compared to them, I would have bought a Boulevard without even thinking about it.

Good to know they aren't the same at all.


----------



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

I love the Britax Boulevard. We ordered it from http://www.juniorbaby.com/ (Canadian site with free shipping!). It is so easy to adjust the shoulder height, it's just a knob that you turn, the installation was very easy, and DS seems to like it - he always falls asleep in it


----------



## terese17 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have two radian65 seats for my boys. they were purchased becasue of the very narrow seats allowing for three seats across a bench seat. I do like them a lot, however two main cons. 1, they are extremely difficult to take apart to clean, and 2 you really need to purchase the extra pillow insert if the kids will be taking any naps, there really is no neck support in them.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChetMC* 
But, I can't imagine that anybody would choose a Radian over a Britax unless they needed a narrow seat, or a folding seat, or a seat that sat low for some reason.

Someone who wants a cheaper seat that will last longer would go for a Radian over a Britax. Radian has the same safety features and a bit more (steel frame).


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChetMC* 
We've had several Britax seats and three radians. We only had the Radians because they would fit in the car. We've liked all of the Britax seats better for being more comfortable, easier to install, easier to buckle and adjust. DH cursed the Radians the whole time we had them. Radian is the narrowest seat on the market though, and three Radians were cheaper than a new car when DS was born.

i admit though, that I don't have any experience with the True Fit. But, I can't imagine that anybody would choose a Radian over a Britax unless they needed a narrow seat, or a folding seat, or a seat that sat low for some reason.

The radian also has a taller shell and harness as well as more rfing leg room. Which can make a big difference when you have tall kiddos.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Haven't ever used a Radian of any kind, nor a Boulevard, though we have two Marathons (in different cars) and a Frontier, and I like Britax.

But... the TrueFit is just SO much more seat for the money. You'll get more RF out of it for some kids, and more FF out of it for ALL kids. By a *lot*. My DS1, nearly 5 years old, could still use a TrueFit, but outgrew his Marathon months ago. It's the first convertible I've seen that I can truly see going from newborn to booster for one child.

The detachable headrest is a nice feature when you use it for an infant, too (you can leave it off until you reach 22 lbs., or until the top of baby's head is within 1" of the shell without it, whichever comes first). And it's my first seat I don't have to uninstall to adjust the strap height, so that's got me giddy. ;-)


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

We need more information!

Here are some factors to consider;

-What kind of car do you have? Which one will install the best in it?
-Planning on more kids? Soon? Will you be looking at 3 across at any point?
-Will you need an easy installation? Will you be swapping it between cars a lot?
-Will you be doing a lot of flying? FAA approval is pretty common but the Radian fits down the aisle.

I have a small car (Toyota Yaris), three closely spaced children and we fly a lot so I went with the Radian. You may have different priorities!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your opinions and advice. We went shopping this morning and we went with...drumroll please...the True Fit!!

We're really happy with it. The Radian is a really nice seat with great options for travel and the comfort of a potential 3rd passenger at the back with two kids (in the future). But it just doesn't fit well RFing in our Honda Fit. The front seat would have to be WAY to far forward for anyone to be comfy.

The True Fit fit well in our Fit..hahaha. And Phia seemed comfy in it. I can see how it would be annoying to adjust in most cars, but the back seats of the Fit can recline a little, so it's a non-issue for us.

This is so nerdy, but I can't wait until it stops raining so I can install it!! YAY!

Thanks again, all of your experiences were really helpful in our decision-making process!

-Julia


----------



## SaraMum (May 17, 2009)

I have The Britax Marathon and Love it, I got the truefit for my Mum to use in her car and I also love it, it has an additional 5lbs in the rearfacing position over the marathon (In Canada)


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa* 
I find them difficult to install and difficult to adjust the straps.

You found britax hard to install? Wow, I've never heard anyone say that before!


----------

